# Brittany Ferry Voucher



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Hi, i was going to travel to Spain, but unfortunately for health reasons, i am unable to do so. I got in touch with Brittany, and they have very kindly said they will transfer my ferry voucher to someone else, being as it was a health issue that i could not go. I have a £459 voucher, which can be used on any of their ferry routes, and can also be used towards a camping and caravan holiday booked, as they use Brittany Ferries. Please pm me if you are interested, and i am sure we can come to some arrangement to suit. Thanks


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I had a family bereavement this week so this lady decided to send me e mails abusing me for wasting her time

I was later than I said getting back to her by a few days which I explained to her but that wasnt good enough. She is having a tough time herself and things take time, sometimes not quick enough for all parties

I am not sure why she cant wait for me to get back from family funerals etc and contact the ferry company which they wont do over the weekend!

I have given this lady my number to contact me direct to sort a purchase, lots not for get she is selling and someone is buying here.

I urge caution!


----------

